# Next Cheftalk Reunion



## coll sahlas

How about a brainstorm of ideas for the next Cheftalk reunion location? Seattle would be great - or even Italy, as Jim suggested.


----------



## nicko

Canada sounds awesome to!


----------



## anneke

Definitely Canada gets my vote. Lots to see and do here. My friend from New York who visited Montreal for the first time recently, swears that the most beautiful guys and gals in the world reside in Montreal. How about them apples? 

..Oh, and great food too!


----------



## coll sahlas

Montreal is a great idea. Anneke, you could show us all around the city and introduce us to its unique culinary delights.


----------



## anneke

I've left Mtl 4 years ago so I'm sure much has changed since. But between Kimmie and Isa, I think we have that covered! (and I'll do my best too)

I'd recommend Toronto but Montreal has a much cozier athmosphere, not to mention that everything costs about a third less. Old-Montreal was my ol' stomping ground. As far as I'm concerned, for a weekend it's got everything that you could want!


----------



## coolj

how about Calgary ?


----------



## cape chef

I have never been to Canada,
But if the freinds here on cheftalk are any indication of the type of people that are in Canada I would really love to come.

I look forward to a tour of Montreal by Kimmie,Anneke and Isa.

cc


----------



## anneke

I think I speak for the 3 of us CC when I say we'd be honoured!

..and yes, that's 'honoured' with a 'u', eh?!


----------



## mezzaluna

I'll start saving my pennies and cross my fingers for a good date (on the calendar, that is! :blush: ) I'll have to practice my French, with is rusty, to say the least! Bet I can get my husband to come along this time!


----------



## anneke

Everyone speaks English there, not to worry...


----------



## nancya

Do ya'll think you will ever make it out west?

Canada would sure be great though...


----------



## isa

C'est fantastique!

Montreal is a great city. Charms of old Europe right next door. Great food, nice shopping and nice people.

For more on Montreal, check out the visitor's guide. 

I'm sure Kimmie will agree that we both could help plan activities, find hotel, suggest restaurants, take everyone on a culinary shopping trip around town and help with whatever else you all have in mind.

The Government of Quebec will also be happy to have you come visit and will send you tourist information should you ask them.

Click here to visit their website.


----------



## momoreg

If it's in Montreal, I'll be there. I've been there 6 or 7 times. That must say something about what a great city it is.

I hope that wherever the next reunion is, it's not around the time I deliver baby momoreg, or I won't be able to go!

But we still have time to negotiate. I can always bribe you guys with sweets, can't I?


----------



## athenaeus

I love Montreal!
People there are so friendly and nice. I have been practicaly everywhere, I have visited the five continents, but Montreal is one of my best travel destinations and the natural beauty of Canada it's so...
I haven't seen such a Nature before!!!!

On of the main reasons for going back to the States is to visit Canada again!


----------



## anneke

Athenaeus , are you planning a trip?


----------



## chrose

Here's an unrealistic thought!
Let's rent a tour bus and go from Montreal up to Nova Scotia and then work our way back across Canada to CoolJ's house in Kamloops. BC is beyond Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coll sahlas

Chrose, that bus is hilarious. 

I have never been ANYWHERE in Canada, which is downright shameful. So it would be great to go and meet people who know the town.
I've also wanted to check out Seattle for a long time now - it's supposed to be a great town, too- I think we have a few Cheftalk folks out there, don't we?


----------



## kimmie

Way too cool, Chrose! We would need a couple of months...


----------



## kimmie

Of course, my vote goes to Montreal. The year after, we could go out West and meet with CoolJ!

Oh there's also our Visitors' Tax Refund program! Interested?

And Cape, it will be such a treat to show you around...


----------



## cape chef

I need the names of some great B&Bs in Montreal.
Also, Any wonderful Bistros or cafes you can recommend.
Raclette,warm potatoes and cornichons with grain mustard would set me at ease. Perhapes with Vouvrey
cc


----------



## jim berman

I started my culinary training 2 hours north of Toronto, on the Georgian Bay. You have never seen a starlit sky until you have seen the skies over Canada!! 
I am up for the "Great Northern ChefTalk Tour!":bounce:


----------



## isa

Or the sunset on top of Mont-Royal...


----------



## nicko

Canada sounds awesome, all we need is some people up North to help plan it like Cape Chef and Momoreg did for the East coast gig.


----------



## coolj

Afra, where abouts did you visit in Canada ?


----------



## isa

Kimmie and I are both in Montreal Nicko, we can do the work. Right Kimmie?


----------



## kimmie

No problem!

Brad,

Here are at least two great B&Bs in the old part of town (where I live):

Auberge du Vieux-Port

Bonaparte

A few more will be opening soon as well, they are closed for renovation. I hope this helps.

There are lots and lots of bistros and cafés around:

Le petit Moulinsart and l'Actuel for a Belgian adventure

There are so many, can I send you documentation? Let me try to find "touristy" stuff during the weekend on the net!

P.S.: I haven't forgotten the "Raclette" part of your post. Working on it. When do you need that for? The best raclette place in town is at Kimmie's...


----------



## isa

La Fonderie, I think that's the name, on St- Denis did serve raclette at point. If not William Tell should have some.


----------



## shimmer

I'm all for Canada! Not that I can really afford to go anywhere at the moment, and I'd have to find a way to drive through Lake Michigan, but it sounds good.

Once upon a time, I was in love with a Canadian, and I haven't been there since before that. 

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kimmie

LA RACLETTE You will have guessed already, la raclette is their signature dish!

Bistros:

Chez Gautier:
Elegant setting, an extension of the Pâtisserie Belge

Jardin Nelson:
Beautiful tree-decor atmosphere with classical or jazz band playing in the background; the crepes are commendable

Le Vaudeville:
Casual bistro, regular mussels and fries specials, cheap house wine, good filet mignon

Le Pistou:
Wonderfully seasoned steak and liver, great mushroom-stuffed pasta, beautiful presentation, in a friendly, open atmosphere.

Cafe Cherrier:
Pleasant cafe setting

Bistro L'entrepont:
Small (seats 28) and a bit cramped, but dinner is excellent (the appetizers, in particular are sensational)

Laloux:
Excellent, affordable French, great chef

Chez Lévêque
Very good French, although a bit on the pricy side, good atmosphere

BTW, love your taste in wine (Vouvray)


----------



## mezzaluna

Approximately when might this event take place? I'm guessing the depths of winter could make planning difficult, with so many people driving or flying in.


----------



## elsie

Could a newbie and her family come? Montreal sounds wonderful, and I have learned so much from reading these boards that I would love to meet you all! I've seen the pictures from the last get-together and it looks like a blast. This would be great! 

Elsie


----------



## cape chef

Dear Elsie,
All are welcome,
We look forward to your input on the boards and maybe meeting down the road
cc


----------



## anneke

Montreal is disgusting in the dead of winter. I suggest we wait...

Kimmie, is Les Caprices de Nicholas still as divine as it was 4-5 years ago?


----------



## cape chef

I was hoping for late spring when the flowers are starting to send there aroma through the streets and the smell from the boulengar (sp?) fills the air.

  
cc


----------



## anneke

Don't mean to burst your bubble CC but Montreal ain't THAT quaint.... Nope, you won't smell the flowers and the fresh bread until you're actualy IN the shops. Outside it's just good ol' fashioned gasoline and pot. Which has a certain charm as well I suppose.


----------



## cape chef

No Problem Anneke,
Just trying to get in the mood.
BTW,what is "Pot" in gasiline and pot?
cc


----------



## kimmie

Oh my, Anneke,

I haven't been there in the past 2 or 3 years. What a romantic place; and the food...! I hope it's not closed!


----------



## anneke




----------



## cape chef

Anneke,
Many thanks 

:smiles: :smoking: :crazy:


----------



## isa

Les caprices de Nicolas is still open, Nicolas Jongleux is no longer the chef. He left a few years ago to open his open restaurant, Jongleux Café on St-Denis. 


Nicolas died last year.


----------



## momoreg

A few years ago, I went skiing on Mont Tremblant, a bit north of Montreal. The temp. at the peak was -40 celsius and fahrenheit! We decided to leave a day early and go to Montreal, where it was a much more manageable 23 below zero. 

Note to self: Stay away fromMontreal in the winter!

Another note to self: Have nothing but respect for people who live there, because they all go out in that weather!!


----------



## anneke

Isa, what a shock! After reading your post, I looked up some articles on the web about his death. It turns out he had been fighting depression for several years and took his own life inside his new (and very successful) restaurant. He would have been 34. How tragic...


----------



## isa

Actually Momo we have an impressive underground city. Once in the metro, you can go shopping, to the movies, concert or theater and eat without setting a foot outside.


That's how we survive.


----------



## momoreg

Yes, I remember checking out some of the underground shops. Very ingenious way to keep people out of the cold.


----------



## shroomgirl

Booking flights now is a good idea....they are soooo cheap.


----------



## isa

Seriously part of winter is very enjoyable. I always loved snow storms. It's so peaceful and quiet and so pristine. One of the great pleasure of winter is taking a walk just as the storm calms down.


I could also mention the joys of shoveling snow, getting you &*#$ car out of a snow bank. Trying not to break your neck on the slippery sidewalks. Frezing your butt off tryng to get to the metro. Digging a hole in the snowbank to park your *(^&$% car.


ARGH I hate winter!


----------



## m brown

We went using MTL vacations. Queen Elizabeth was our hotel and we flew from Newark, NJ. For the three days including one airfair it was $275 US plus an extra $65 for the second ticket. Great prices and a great city! :beer: We went in March and skated, hiked, shopped and stuffed our faces, smoked Cuban Cigars, Gambled and toured the city, watched Curling on the telly. :lips:


----------



## athenaeus

:lol:

Isa! Can you imagine MY cultural shock when I visited Montreal during the winter?

I was complaining to my husband about winter in NY and how miserable would I become there and one morning as I was murmuring AGAIN he proposed that we should visit a friend in Montreal!!

Of course this friend didn't exist, Nick thought that I would appreciate the mild winter of NYC (...) but I had great time in Montreal and I fell in love with Canada at first sight!
It's sooo different!!
You are lucky to live in such a beautiful country!

Anneke , yes!! We will visit Canada for sure , during winter of course!!


----------



## isa

Ok so a winter meeting is out of question. The next step would be the set a date. How's May? Nice weather, not too hot, snow is, hopefully, all gone.


----------



## coll sahlas

Isa,
Spring is a great idea. May would be good for Nicko and I, but keep in mind Momoreg is expecting to deliver that month! Maybe April or June would be better?


----------



## kimmie

Ah June is probably the best month...my birthday is in June!


----------



## momoreg

Thanks, Coll!

Yes, April or June would definitely be better for me. I know they don't let women fly in their last month of pregnancy, and sitting in a car for 7 hours would be torture at that size, so I'm voting for June. But by all means, if May is a convenient time for everyone else, don't let me stop it from happening then!


----------



## kimmie

You are such a romantic!


----------



## cape chef

Thanks Kimmie:blush: 

But I got my bubble burst!!! 

Anyway, I will try to be availible when it's best for all parties involved.
I'd love to see a little momo in mommys arms 
cc


----------



## kimmie

Wouldn't we all, CC!


----------



## momoreg




----------



## mezzaluna

May sounds good. U.S. Memorial day is the weekend of May 25. It's a long weekend for people in the states. Just a thought... Momo, your little one will have TONS of doting aunties and uncles!!


----------



## isa

April might not be a good idea. There a chance we might still have snow. There is usually one last snow storm somewhere in April. June on the other hand is a nice month in Montreal. It's warm without being too hot. 


An added bonus in June, we'll all get to meet Bébé Momo! :bounce:


----------



## glutz

"Twas a brilliant suggestion.
I too say yes for Montreal,
It's cosmopolitan and continental, flair....
Food's excellent , 
so a weekend in May or June.

Being only 2 hours away, Kimmie and Isa call me in early for help if and when needed.

See you all next year

:bounce:


----------



## coolj

Being in June and in Montreal would be great, because not only would I get to meet all you folks, I'll also get to visit with all my family living there, and of course my parents will be coming with me because my mom is from Montreal.


----------



## isa

Just had a thought today. We should decide on a date soon. Those of you who would like to dine at Normand Laprise's restaurant Toqué should think of making reservation pretty soon. 


Count about 120$ per person without wine and service. 



This is the best restaurant in Montréal.


----------



## kimmie

Your figure is a little conservative Isa. However, if the US exchange rate is still at 40% next year, it will still be a great deal!

Thank you Glutz for the kind offer!

CoolJ, It will be such a treat to meet you!

This is getting exciting.


----------



## kylew

I'm all for Montreal! June, May, it doesn't really matter to me. Kimmie, I didn't see any Irish pubs on your list:lips:


----------



## shroomgirl

OH man...that gets to be tricky for me....the end of May not labor day is the big event at Mal Maison, the first Sat in June is the start of market.....I'd be ok at the end of June or first of May....


----------



## coll sahlas

That would be great to dine at Toque. The nice thing about the last couple of Cheftalk dining events was that it was about $55-75 without wine & service, which probably made it easier for people to want to fly out, stay in a hotel, invite their spouses, kids, etc.

I wonder if there is a restaurant that would still be a unique fine dining experience in Montreal but more reasonably priced?


----------



## nicko

This sounds like a very nice restaurant and that raises my concern. The last meal was $55.00 a person excluding wine. By the time all was said and done it was $98.00 a person. Here are couple things to keep in mind.

The last event was great because the restaurant was one in which we could move around freely, talk freely, and have an all around good time. My concern is if we are a restaurant that is too nice we will have to mind our manners so to speak. I think what we need is a restaurant that can accomodate a good amount of people (15 to 20 hopefully more), the price is right, and will allow us the freedom to move around and talk, take pictures etc. It also has to be economical for people like Jim who bring their whole family (wife and three kids). 

I am not at all opposed to Toque, it sounds wonderful, but like I said I am concerned not all will be able to take part if it is too expensive. Especially since it seems these are becoming more regular gathering.


I think we should try get a few options together.


----------



## chrose

Let's see:
January - too cold and no money after the holidays.
February too soon after January and too busy because of Valentines day.
March - too blustery too soon after recovering from Valentines day.
April - Lovely time of year. Still too cold in Canada. Geese starting to return to the North. Too much Geese poop.
May - A lovely time of year, but not good for Mich to travel.
June - Summer beginning, family vacations, school ending, Mich popping 
July - Summer Vacations, 4th of July in Americaa, not Canada, bad time.
August - Vacations ending, getting ready for school.
September - School starts again, bad time.
October - Starting to get cold again. Geese starting to leave Canada. Too much Goose poop.
November - starting to gear up for the holidays, getting cold. Goose poop starting to freeze, creates walking hazard. Can't have Mich slipping while carrying the little one.
December - Holiday season. Very busy time, gotta prep those Geese, teach them to poop so much!
January - See last January.[/list=1] 
Maybe next year


----------



## anneke

Nicko, I think you are right. Toqué is a shoebox, really tiny and sort of romantic. Though incredible in every way, it probably wouldn't be appropriate for a larger group.

Kimmie and Isa, I remember having an absolutely magical evening at Le Petit Moulinstar in the dead of winter. It was the first snow of the year, there were about 12 of us, and we were the only ones in the restaurant. We had an incredible view of the huge pristine white snowflakes falling on beautiful Old Montreal, and upon leaving the restaurant, we had a mandatory snow ball fight. I'll never forget it! 

In the Spring/summer, of course, the place will be busier, but there is that room in the back which I think we could reserve for the group. Also it's great for kids because it has TONS of Tintin paraphenalia, including the comic books themselves. It's cheaper, really good - though more casual- fare, and a place that brings out the kid in everyone. What do you think?


----------



## kylew

I think we need to amke sure we are all talking about the same dollars  Today $1.00 Canadian will cost you about $00.62. If Isa is talking about $120 Canadian, we're talking about $75 US.


----------



## momoreg

Slipping on frozen goose poop?!? Chrose, you're nuts!!  

Really, if May turns out to be the best month, I'll just have to catch up with you all at the next reunion. I think that June is really the earliest I can travel.

However, I really don't know what the goose poop situation is like at that time of year.


----------



## chrose

Alright then it's settled! We'll all show up at Mich's place. Bring lots of pickles and chocolate ice cream.


----------



## isa

I was not suggesting Toqué as a place where we could all meet. AToo overprice for that. I was just thinking that should some people coming to Montreal would like to go dine there, the reservation should be made soon.


There are quite a few Irish pubs in town.


For a group dinner, a party for all of us, we should reserve a room of our own, many restarants in town have private dining room for party. I suggest French, not to expensive.


But first we need a date.


----------



## jim berman

June sounds great... especially for families looking to take the kids on a road trip... End of May might be tight as school is not out yet. 
Thanks for considering price as a factor, too. I have to agree that our last dinner was exceptional because we were able to 'mingle' (as well as the phenomenal food). Is there some middle-ground eatery that would be suited for us? 
Just my 2-cents. Thanks!!


----------



## anneke

Isa? Kimmie? since I have you both on line at once, what do you think about Moulinsart?


----------



## kimmie

Hi Anneke,

For people who like Tintin, the decor is interesting and they serve I don't know how many kinds of Belgian beer. I never ate there but I know a lot of people who were disappointed.

I also know where they buy their vegetables and because we have a close proximate relationship, we have borrowed/bought vegetables from the chef and we know what he thinks of the food: he despises it!!!


----------



## anneke

Eek! Never mind then! Boy have things ever changed in five years! It's funny, the very last meal we had there was so-so, and we never thought much of it but now i'm wondering if it wasn't the beginning of the end...

Ok then, what about Le Grill Bistro (I think that's what it's called). Very quaint, could probably fit all of us.


Kimmie, is Les Chenêts still around? That place had the most amazing food, though inapropriate for this event (stuffy, pricey).


----------



## kimmie

I will check that and get back to you. Haven't been there in quite a while.

As far as Moulinsart is concerned, they reached the end at the very beginning!

Isa suggested "Le Toqué!" and I second that. It seats about 60 people. As long as we reserve well in advance, there should be no problem.

There's also Les Halles. I used to know the :chef: but that's another story.

La Queue de cheval is another good one, for steak amateurs.

In Old Montreal: Gibby's is not to be forgotten as well as Le St-Amable or La Marée. Delmo (seafood) used to be very good but I haven't been in a long time. Oh, and Chez Queux!!


----------



## anneke

I have pleasant memories of Chez Queux. I was married there...


----------



## isa

How about a French/Quebec restaurant? Since many have never come here why not sample the local cuisine.


----------



## anneke

This is embarassing but I don't remember ever being in one! What do you have in mind?


----------



## nicko

I really like the idea of local cuisine, sounds great to me.


----------



## kimmie

What do you have in mind Isa? Poutine, franks and beans?


----------



## coll sahlas

This is so great that there are so many of you who are "in the know" with Montreal's restaurants and have already come up with so many great ideas. I am getting really excited about the next reunion.


----------



## isa

How can you think I would feed peole food I don't even eat myself?  


Seriously I have no specific restaurant in mind. Just thought a French restaurant with a private dining room would be nice.


----------



## kimmie

a lot! I'm sure we'll find something everyone will be comfortable with.


----------



## cape chef

Isabelle,Kimmie and everyone else,

Thank you guys for coming up with so many ideas.
Half the fun for me was getting involved with the planning of the east coast shindig.
cc


----------



## kimmie

Thank you guys for your vote of confidence.


----------



## panini

Howdie! Can any of ya'll send me directions to this Montreal place. I can't find it anywhere on the US map! Is it a long way from Texas? Do they have pick-up's at the local Hertz?
Hey! My wife said she just got $ 239. RD trip to Paris today.
Is Paris as good as this Montreal place? 
panini


----------



## kimmie

Too funny Kyle, especially since I'm not Irish!


----------



## coolj

Panini I can't give you accurate directions to Montreal from Texas, but I have to ask, this RD trip to Paris for $239, would that be Paris Ontario ?


----------



## kylew

Driving Directions from Houston to Montreal

Driving Directions from Houston to Paris


----------



## shroomgirl

ROTFL....Paris Texas....oh boy...just a goofy am.....There can be several meals planned or excursions...ie lunch at a indigenous place, dinner at a Frenchy place,......maybe a shopping day before or after the "dinner"....show us your Montreal.


----------



## isa

How about a Scottish restaurant? There are quite a few in town. 

What was that small binerie on Mont Royal? 

There is always La belle province or Montreal pool room. Two places who specialise in chien chaud and pomme frite.  


Shroom you will have your shopping trip. Are you interested in a cooking related trip or a general shopping trip?


St-Denis is a must. So is Ste-Catherine. Mont-Royal has a few interesting places. Should not forget Laurier or Lakeshore drive in PointeClaire because it's charming.


I have the feeling I am forgetting something....


----------



## kimmie

Isabelle,

Mmmmmmm, chiens chauds...(hot dogs)  
Une poutine avec ça?  

You are forgetting farmers' markets...

- Atwater
- Jean-Talon

There's one on the West Island as well, if we go to Pointe-Claire.

KyleW,

Great directions...:lol: :lol: I will find my way to NYC thank you!

Shroom,

There's a little town called Montréal in France  
Beware of Kyle's directions for Montréal, Québec


----------



## chrose

That's my sons favorite food! He especially likes the big kids meal. I always liked the 1/4 pounder with cheese, and the fries.:crazy: :crazy:


----------



## cape chef

I'd eat anywhere as long as I get to meet my Canadian friends
cc


----------



## kimmie

Chrose,

We have plenty of McDonald's around...


----------



## mezzaluna

Although poutine is a curiosity I'd be willing to try, I'd really be up for some tourtiere and other classics of French Canadian cuisine for at least part of the time. Otherwise, I'll eat just about anything (unless they feature beets and bamboo shoots)! 

You guys choose the date, and I'll do what I can to get there. I've been blessed to attend both of the gatherings so far, so I'll go with the flow. I like the idea of an informal place where we can focus on the food and each other, less on the environment (i.e., a place where we have to be overly well-behaved and where we can enjoy Kyle's booming laugh!)


----------



## isa

Ok no McDo, Belle province or Pool room. Let's find something a bit more upscale that everyone can afford.


----------



## shroomgirl

Sounds like an incredible experience....what date has been chosen?


----------



## kimmie

If we happen to visit Jean-Talon Market (Shroom will love it), we will be very close to a marvellous cheese shop (Hamel).

Meanwhile, you can visit them through their website:

www.fromageriehamel.com


----------



## shroomgirl

Looks good to me.


----------



## isa

There are other food shops that should be visited, Anjou Quebec, Les douceurs, a new one on Laurier with exotic food like lavender syrup. They import the best food of every country, suppose to be a marvellous place. What else.... 


I know I am forgeting some shops. By next spring I should recall it. Will make a list Shroom and take you on a food tour.


----------



## cape chef

Hi all,

Do you think it's at all possible to come up with a couple firm dates that we can toss around,

It would help some of us to forcast our time off, I now it's early but I am having my staff forcast there vacations through the summer of 2002.

Much thanks
cc


----------



## mikelm

I'd really like to come, especially if we go to some places picked by professional chefs! We could make it most anytime the snow is not higher than our hubcaps.

We were referred to what we thought to be a wonderful restaurant a couple of years ago: a small family-run place called Chez Beauchesne on Rue Hochelaga, just west of Olympic Park. Cheftalk would have to take the place over for a meal, as it's very small- assuming a bunch of Cheftalk people showed up. Maybe a couple of you local professionals could take a look. (Or a bite, I guess.) 

We also had a great lunch at Bistro St. Denis in the "Latin Quarter" downtown- we especially liked the oysters from PEI.

Hard to go wrong in Montreal and I'd love to come and meet some real culinary types.

We attended a get-together with members of a web-site devoted to Ford diesel pickup truck owners (there are now 17,000 members of the forum!) in Louisville, KY this spring. It was a lot of fun and well worth the trip; about 200 members showed up. These shared interests make for a very compatible bunch of people.

I'd like to come to Montreal.

Mike


----------



## kimmie

Dear MikeLM,

I look forward to meeting you and everyone else who wishes to come to Montreal.

P.S. Mike: Funny how it takes "Aliens" to discover little treasures like Chez Beauchesne. Can you tell us more?  


and CC: Thank you for pushing for a firm date. It will help us organize and ensure that your stay in Montreal will be no less than perfect!!


----------



## coll sahlas

Setting a firm date is a good idea- especially since we, like others I am sure, would like to plan other vacations and events around it. Maybe we can also get some good airfare and hotel deals if we schedule early. It sounds like the consensus is June, I am correct? It also sounded like children will be in school up until at least the first week of June, and so maybe the 2nd or 3rd or 4th week of June would be a good time for the Canadian Cheftalk event?
Also, do any of the Cheftalk Canadians have any hotel recommendations?


----------



## kylew

I thought we were all staying @Kimmie's?


----------



## coll sahlas

That would be a cheftalk event to remember!


----------



## mikelm

Kimmie-

I'm a little embarrased to say I can't suggest other hidden treasures in Montreal. We liked C Beauchesne so much we ate there all three nights we were in town! (It was also just around the corner from the B&B where we stayed.)

Not very adventurous for a couple of foodies, eh?

We'd LOVE to visit again under expert guidance. Nice of you to let us all stay at your place. :lol:

Mike


----------



## kimmie

Don't start rumors, see what you've done already? Now Mike is ganging up on me!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## non chef

Montreal would be a wonderful place to spend a weekend.Last time we were there we stayed at the Mount Royale and dinner at the finest spot in town cost $2.25 per person.Hope we can join you all again.It's true ChefCape is a romantic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## cape chef

Thank you Non chef!!! What do I owe you? 

Kimmie,I don't take up much room, Think ya can sqeeze me in? 
cc


----------



## kimmie

Non Chef

What did you have? Poutine  

CC,

Maybe I should send invitations to everyone with the mention:

"BYOC"
(bring your own cot)


----------



## isa

Coll is right. The first step in organising a weekend in Montreal is deciding on a date. From there, it will be easy to give you hotel suggestions, with price, in the various area of town.


----------



## coolj

Is the 'Just for Laughs' comedy festival in June ?. because if it is, having the reunion the same week would probably be a good choice.

Also, could anyone tell me how long of a drive it is from Chelsea to Montreal ?


----------



## anneke

..It might also make accomodations difficult... It also means that you'll get worse service than usual pretty much wherever you go. It gets pretty crowded during the festival...


----------



## coll sahlas

CoolJ / Anneke -
Have you been to that "just for laughs" comedy festival? Is it something worth seeing?


----------



## isa

Go see for yourself:

Just for Laugh Festival


----------



## risa

June would be perfect for me. I have to make a trip back to Canada around that time anyway for the yearly renewal of my work visa. I was going to just drive up to Toronto and come back over a weekend but a Cheftalk event in Montreal would be so much more fun. Can we have as much food as in the recent reunion?


----------



## cape chef

Thats great risa,
As for the food,,I don't think that would be a problem
cc


----------



## momoreg

What's a cheftalk event w/out lots of food?


----------



## kylew

Oh, allllright. If we have to.


----------



## kimmie

My dear Risa,

No guest of ours will be left with an empty stomach!


----------



## isa

Kimmie is right Risa. No one will leave here hungry! 


Since no one has yet to propose a date, I'll do it. How about the weekend of June 15-16?


----------



## shroomgirl

June 29-30 
I found out this morning I'm teaching ice cream camp again June 10-14 and that wipes me out, when you throw in the Market.
I found a great assistant this past week, so may just plan to take that weekend off totally and come in Friday the 28th. Hmmmmmm


----------



## isa

That's fine with me Shroom.


At this time of the year, the lobsters are in season. Local strawberries are plenty. .


----------



## momoreg

The end of June is good for me.

Ice cream camp? Am I going to have to travel to St. Louis before going to Montreal? I'm probably a bit too old for that, but I can fake my age.


----------



## kylew

Those dates work for me.


----------



## mezzaluna

Hmmmm... my husband and I had made very tentative plans to go to Italy for three weeks in June after school is out, then had put the cabosh on that when the attack occurred. Now we're rethinking our reluctance and are resuming our planning. That would make my attendance impossible.  However, until we put cash on the barrelhead and make deposits, all things are possible. Plan B is to go to New York City, Baltimore (family to visit there) and... maybe Montreal?? What a terrible dilemma!


----------



## rachel

You're all talking about Montreal and it sounds great, but how about Barcelona or somewhere in Greece for the next time? (Montreal's too far for me to go for the weekend!)


----------



## coll sahlas

Any dates in June work for Nicko and I. And I agree with Rachel- the year after, let's have the reunion in Greece or Barcelona!


----------



## rachel

Thank you Coll Sahlas!! It means I can go!! Mind you with British Airways flights hitting rock bottom, I may even get to Canada!


----------



## momoreg

Not to get ahead of ourselves, but I LOOOOVE Barcelona, and would love to see Greece too. But it'd have to be more than a weekend in that case.


----------



## isa

And I always wanted to see Italy.


----------



## shroomgirl

Yep me tooo....Tuscany and Florence especially. Emilla Reggiano too...


----------



## coll sahlas

Italy is my favorite place. I loved Venice and I totally agree with you, Julie - I'd love to see Florence & Tuscany someday.


----------



## kimmie

A Cheftalk Tour of Europe would be grand, wouldn't it?

One can always dream (multiple sighs)


----------



## momoreg

Florence is incredible! The 2nd time I went, I stayed for 6 months.:bounce:


----------



## kimmie

This is so neat Momoreg!

What were you doing there for 6 months?


----------



## momoreg

Maggot cheese is one thing I neglected to try over there.

I was an art/art history student in NY, and went there for a semester. That turned into a longer stay than I'd anticipated. I was having the time of my life, and couldn't tear myself away!

I had no money, but it was wonderful anyway.


----------



## mezzaluna

Oh, man, a Chef Talk Tour of Europe... unbelievable!! Okay, here are some of my choices for the itinerary:

1. Rouen- dinner at Les Couronnes- Julia Child had her food epiphany here. Excellent food, good value for the money.

2. Someplace good in Paris, I don't know where- I'm sure someone does.

3. Must be someplace to enjoy truffles and confit in the Dordogne.

4. Stop off in Lyon... can't miss it!

5. On to Italy for a few months. Besides the excellent food, maybe we can find some maggoty cheese? :crazy:


----------



## kimmie

Thank you Momoreg but I'll pass on the Maggot cheese... 

Yes, Mezz, we are so allowed to dream...it would be wonderful though


----------



## kimmie

Thank you Momoreg but I'll pass on the Maggot cheese... 

Yes, Mezz, we are so allowed to dream...it would be wonderful though  

BTW, woudn't be nice to go to Greece as well...n'est-ce pas CC?


----------



## anneke

Ok, enough already!!

I've developed this bizarre instinct now, every time you guys mention the maggotty cheese I shut my eyes tight, thinking about the maggots jumping up and crawling into them...

YUK!


----------



## mikelm

Wait a minute-- this thing has spun out of control.

We're talking Montreal, and we're talking a definite date, right? So we can all make committments.

Europe will be swell, but let's work it out later.

We can make any date in June, but would prefer to miss the Comedy Festival. We prefer to go visit places when there's not all those **** tourists around.

We'll let you know the name of a really nice B & B... after the date is set and we have made OUR reservations.  

Mike


----------



## cape chef

In europe I may not be able to contain myself.
My dream of life is to tour the states and drink in the caves of france, Make brie in savoie,dance under the eiffel tower,lay in lavender fields in provence,ride my bike through dijon. Kimmie..I'm not sure what you said to me in your last post in french?
cc


----------



## isa

And now I won't be able to hear that without having the same thought Anneke.


----------



## anneke

Time to pull these out!


----------



## kimmie

"n'est-ce pas" in that context means _wouldn't it_.


----------



## mikelm

All we need now is a date. 
Somebody needs to take charge here. 

Nicko, where are you when we need discipline?

June is fine, but I personally would prefer to avoid the Comedy whatever tourist crunch. I'll take them on if I have to to meet all you neat people.

SOMEBODY make a decision and let's see who will show up.

Mike


----------



## melina

I cannot even dare to imagine how could be to travel with connoisseurs of Food in Europe.
I wonder why Athenaeus hasn't replied to that who has been everywhere in Europe.
Imagine to start on Sping from Italy, move up to North, Paris in the Sprink time and end up in the summer in the Land of Gods , my country, drinking a glass of chilled wine and enjoying the sunset in Santorini...

But Montreal is a very beautiful city as well


----------



## panini

Hey Ya'll
Are you really talking Europe!!?? I don't have time right now to go back and read posts but I'm probably in . From Paris the TGV to Switz. I will buy at Sprunglee.sp? 
Italy!!! I have never been, can you believe that!!!
I may be able to hook something up in Paris and Switz. have family and in-laws there. Didn't I get ridiculed for mentioning Europe pages ago? There is Paris and Italy Texas if anyones interested.
panini   :smoking:


----------



## shroomgirl

Soooooo....who makes the date decision? My calendar for May-Sept of 2002 is booking NOW> I'd love to come and will make the flight plans but NEED a DATE.


----------



## athenaeus

I 'd love to show you Italy Panini! Especially the South!  

I don't think that they rae REALLY talking about Europe...


----------



## rachel

Well I am, it's easier for me to get to!!:bounce:


----------



## mikelm

Well, let's take a shot at a date...

How about we do the get-together in Montreal on the weekend of June 22-23, 2002?

Lil' momo should be raring to go by that time...

I know it's not my party, but I would like to be able to start making some fairly specific plans. A week earlier or later, let us know.

Europe can wait...

Mike


----------



## kylew

I think those dates are OK with me. Will know more later this week.


----------



## coolj

I think that might be a holiday weekend. but the dates do work for me.


----------



## isa

Shroom can not make it on this date. She will be able to make it on June 29-30.


----------



## momoreg

The end of June should be fine for me.(I hope)


----------



## kylew

6/29-6/30 is ggood for me.


----------



## isa

Momo how old will bébé at the end of June?  

Does she/he has a name at this point?


----------



## momoreg

It depends on when it's born. Since it's due on May 9th, I'm guessing it will be at least 1 month old, and probably no more than 2 months. We have Charlotte for a girl, and Ian for a boy.


----------



## isa

Great names Momo.


----------



## mikelm

Early returns favor June 29-30.

Fine by me.

How about it, everybody??


Mike :lips: 

ps: how will that suit lil' Momo??

Kimmie:

Will that give you enough time to arrange for the 200-300 cots at your place?


----------



## coolj

that works for me as well, seeing as I have six months to plan, I can pretty much keep all my weekends open.


----------



## coll sahlas

Those dates are great for us.

Momo, I love that name Ian. Great choice.


----------



## kimmie

Very funny Mike. :crazy:

Momo, I wish you a girl: just love *Charlotte*!

Seriously though, I probably will be able to get a group rate for you but I will need:

1) a definitive date; and

2) a general idea of how many of you will come

in order to start my negotiating process...


----------



## shroomgirl

The dates are Good for me....
I have a James Ian....after having 3 boys I finally got to pick a name. Ian Anderson from Jethro Tull was part impetous.


----------



## isa

My two favourite girl name are Charlotte and Clémentine, I must say Clémentine sounds better in French.


----------



## athenaeus

Nick and I are available by the end of June.We will be there 

I hope I know the name of Momoreg's baby before the meeting because I want to bake a bread , a very old recipe as old as the bridal bread.
I have to know because I need to decorate it!:bounce: 

Kimmie if you need any help , you know, preparing the beds and stuff like that, let me know, I can come earlier


----------



## momoreg

WOW! I can't wait to see and taste it! I love old traditional recipes. Thank you, Athenaeus...You will definitely know the gender before we all meet. :bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna

Charlotte! What a sweet name. Ian is great, too; I have fond associations with that name.

The more I read of these post, the more difficult it will be to choose between the gathering and our summer plans. That date would be fine, provided I'm on this side of the Pond then.


----------



## kimmie

I sincerely hope you can make it Mezz!

Tourtière will be waiting...just for you! :lips:


----------



## panini

Hum,
The tail end of our Alaskian Fishing trip. Anybody mind a tired worn out pastry chef with 50lbs of fresh fillets showing up?  :beer: :smoking:


----------



## isa

Tourtière in the middle of summer. Pray it won't be too warm Mezz.



What kind of hotels would you all like? What price range?


----------



## kimmie

I know Isa. But I promised...


----------



## mezzaluna

A huge thank you, Kimmie! If I'm there, I'll look forward to it.


----------



## coolj

Um, just wondering is there good youth hostel in Montreal ?, 'cause we have one here that is part of the Hostelling Canada progam, (this is so cool, the built it in our old court house), and anyway it only costs about $21 a night.


----------



## kimmie

You're welcome, Mezz. I do look forward to your visit.


----------



## isa

While in Montreal, what would you like to see and do? 


A culinary tour of the city? A culinary shopping tour? Museeums? General tour of the city? Visit the countryside?


----------



## momoreg

I think that museums should be left up to us to do on our own. Since we all have food in common, that should be the main focus of the weekend, in my humble opinion.


----------



## kimmie

I totally agree with Momoreg on this one.


----------



## isa

So do I. 


I'm just trying to see what people would like to do, so I can get all the information that is needed from the tourist office. That way no one will have to go line up there for an hour or so. 



I like to think ahead.


----------



## shroomgirl

Sounds good to me....I have a bent toward farmer's markets, cheese shops, bakeries, Go Food, "place specific food".....talking to and touring the French bakery would be great...A super dinner place, a chunk of time to vegetate and get to talk face to face.
maybe some ideas for those that come in early or late.
Hotels, hostels, condos....most price ranges or info on how to access on line. 
Travel tips to Toronto and Quebec....
Thank you for putting this together....ummmm should I bone up on my high school French?


----------



## risa

Anything food-related is good for me especially sweet- and pastry-related. Any price range or quality of lodging is fine. I'm game for whatever.


----------



## kimmie

It's not a pre-requisite as _most_ people are bilingual in Montreal. For Quebec City, well, a few polite sentences can't hurt. Toronto is in English-Canada, you shouldn't have any problems.

Do we have _schtuff_ for you Shroomgirl! Touring cheese shops, bakeries (especially Banette), Farmers' Markets, a super dinner place, a chunk of time to vegetate and get to talk face to face, that's exactly what I had in mind.

I also thought you all should have some free time to explore by yourselves. Just get lost in the city and have fun...but don't forget the name of your hotel...

I am meeting with an auberge owner tomorrow night and will get back to you all during the week.


----------



## glutz

Isa and Kimmie with support from the regulars have put togther a 'licious June weekend in Montreal. well done !!!

The farmers market, pastry shops, Bagel shop are must visits.
Is there not a barn converted into a pub, north of the city - great ambience, food ?

an exotic 6-9 course Cantonese (banquet) menu should come to approx 40-60 per person, to include sharks fin, oysters, ....
and NO MSG, but it's Montreal, and should be more Quebeqois/French.

It sure sounds like a 'heavy' weekend waiting for all 

   

ken
:lol:


----------



## kimmie

Dear Ken,

We most certainly have a Chinatown here. They serve dim-sum on Sundays for lunch...


----------



## isa

Anyone bringing kids? Beside bebe Momo who might be too young to enjoy the tour, there are a few things kids might enjoy. There's an amusement park with rides. The biodome, a mix of zoo/aquarium with lots of nature. And let's not forget the insectarium, every bg immaginable is there. They also hold bug tasting, very popular with kids.


Will anyone require a baby sitter?


About lodging, there are a few factors to think of. Do you want to be downtown? in the old Montreal? or just outside of downtown, which is a bit less expensive and quieter. Do you want hotel or bed and breakfast?


Does any one has special needs we should think of?


----------



## kimmie

Especially when they are coated with chocolate! :lips:


----------



## momoreg

I would like a hotel. A few years ago, I stayed at the Delta, which was fine, but a tiny bit out of the way. 

Old Montreal would be very charming. What are the prices like?


----------



## kimmie

I will tell you tonight. Meeting with someone later in this matter.


----------



## risa

I'm not bringing kids or even Theo, but I'm a big kid in many ways. I've always wanted to go to the Insectarium; don't know about bug tasting though. However, that's certainly one of the things I can do while out exploring.

Cheese shops would be great; then, all you experts can teach me about good cheese. I'm getting excited and it's still months and months away!


----------



## m brown

We stayed at the Queen Elizabeth and it was wonderful. MTL Vacations has great packages. Check it out!


----------



## m brown

Or just click!

http://www.mtlvacations.com/


----------



## panini

James Bond,
What is that crack supposed to mean? If you wish I don't come than just say so' wait a minute, THE BEAVER DON'T TALK TO NOBODY!! 
You will be the first one I will seek out, I'll be the short fat one with the cowboy hat and boots. First I will have to go to NY to buy some.
Isa, if my wife and son choose not to meet me there than I will certainly be in need of a baby sitter. My 10 yr. old took a class this past summer on biodomes, he has already mentioned it.
pan 
Hey Jimmy,   :smoking: :crazy:


----------



## kimmie

Follow-up by clicking HERE


----------

